# Swedish ice scraper versus Murska



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Just thought i'd post a quick fire review of two ice scrapers I have been using this week on the same car. Using the Swedish ice scraper to scrape half the front windshield and the Murska the other. Repeated the methodology for all the windows and have carried out this same test 5 days in a row.Alternating between which scraper is applied to half the windscreen.

Initially was impressed with Swedish Ice scraper but when you have a much harder frost this scraper does not perform all that well and it takes a fair amount of effort to shift frost. I also found it unergonomic and cumbersome. However it does look nice but this is not a fashion show. 

I then dug out my old Finnish made Murska ice scraper which I've owned since 2013 but had forgotten I had it as it was in the boot of my car hidden away. The blade is made out of brass which apprently is softer than glass and therefore will not scratch car windows. Thought i'd give it a go to compare it on the same car and found it actually is a lot better at shifting hard frost quicker and with less effort. It was a joy to use and surprisingly I got quite a feeling of satisfaction watching the frost/ice being shunted off the car. I was absolutely surprised by this because in comparison the Swedish ice scraper gets a lot of positive hype. Unfortunately it fails to live up to the hype. Interestingly it is no longer available on amazon.

Thought i'd post my findings as I actually bought Swedish Ice scraper after reading comments on here about how wonderful it was. Just goes to show the proof is not in the pudding but the eating of it. My wallet will not forgive me as the Murska is a lot cheaper to buy. It also has two wiper blade slots for cleaning the blades.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

On the hard frost have you tried using the ice scraper that is located under the neoprene holder?

I've had one for a couple of years now and its a great little bit of kit. Only needed to use the ice side a handful of times but its always worked.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

It just goes to show that, just because something is newer, it is not always better :thumb:


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Excuse my ignorance, but both of these must have passed me by. Do you have any links to them?


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

For many years I just used 2 litres of warm water, used a big volume as it will warm up the glass a little to stop it refreezing.

Must admit that one freezing day on the way up to Jockland, washer bottle was frozen and I just had a thick white salty coating on my screen, thankfully it was still dark because I ended up peeing on the screen.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> Must admit that one freezing day on the way up to Jockland, washer bottle was frozen and I just had a thick white salty coating on my screen, thankfully it was still dark because I ended up peeing on the screen.


You are, quite literally, talking ****. Thick white salty coating, mmm thats an unusual thing to get on your screen.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

quarter fill kettle - boil it and then top up with ice cold tap water (to mix it all into luke warm)

trickle the warm water down windscreen and windows and use an old AG flexi blade to clear the glass.

The water only needs to be a degree or so above freezing to work quickly and effectively


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> quarter fill kettle - boil it and then top up with ice cold tap water (to mix it all into luke warm)


Or just use water from the mixer tap


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep, that's what I do. I've got a Swedish Ice scraper for when I've been parked away from home but if I'm just leaving the flat in the mornings I use tepid water from the kitchen tap.

Works a treat.


----------



## MattyMatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Ford quick clear windscreen.. best car safety invention ever!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

MattyMatt said:


> Ford quick clear windscreen.. best car safety invention ever!


Pre heated cabin - clears ALL the windows


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Do still carry one of these, takes up no room in the door pocket, and the rubber wiper blade can be handy to clear headlights / taillights


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

spyk3d said:


> On the hard frost have you tried using the ice scraper that is located under the neoprene holder?
> 
> I've had one for a couple of years now and its a great little bit of kit. Only needed to use the ice side a handful of times but its always worked.


The side which states "ice" as opposed to "frost". Tried both sides. Not impressed.


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Or just use water from the mixer tap


I would normally do that too but been so cold of late that even pouring room temperature water to clear the windows frosts up shortly after drive off even after using kent car care's flexi blade.


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

djberney said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but both of these must have passed me by. Do you have any links to them?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Murska-5...6:g:a2sAAOxyXDhSiqF-:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Swedish ice scraper appears to have been discontinued at least in the UK.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2143078366022746


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Have Swedish ice scrapers on both cars, one the original one I think, is thicker and works much better.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

eyeoftheworld said:


> I would normally do that too but been so cold of late that even pouring room temperature water to clear the windows frosts up shortly after drive off even after using kent car care's flexi blade.


I use a similar technique to this but recently have started the engine with the rear screen heater on and the windscreen blow on whilst clearing the outside. The other step I take after using the blade is to use a microfibre drying towel to remove even more water before driving off.


----------



## IR655 (Apr 9, 2015)

Here in Sweden we don't use ice scrapers anymore...we start our aux heaters via apps in the phone or txt msg to the car and the heater start


----------

